# Question about Lee Filters



## gferdinandsen (May 11, 2013)

I've recently purchased several Lee filters from advice I have received here, thank you all. No my question is: Is it safe to store it without the tissue paper that it comes with? I know the tissue paper should provide for protection against scratches, but it's a total hassle.


----------



## J.R. (May 11, 2013)

Speaking for personal experience, I'd suggest you get one of them pouches from Lowepro or the LEE 10 filter pouch. I doubt you will be using the filters much without an appropriate storage solution. 

The Big Stopper and the CPL are fine with their rather excellent cases but god help you if you bought those 3 resin ND grad filter kits. 

I use the LEE pouch (see here- http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/141612-REG/LEE_Filters_MFP_Multi_Filter_Pouch.html) ... Works like a charm but damned difficult to find in stock.


----------



## Vossie (May 11, 2013)

I store them in a Lowepro S&F filter pouch 100. This bag includes afilter wallet.


----------



## FunPhotons (May 11, 2013)

I think so, that is just for final packaging at the factor before they put it in a pouch. There's no way you can keep wrapping it up, the tissue wouldn't last. 

I just put them back into the original soft lined cases they came with, or you can get one of the other suggestions here. I have the Lowepro which I like, but it is too bulky unfortunately for transport. Nice for field use however.


----------



## tphillips63 (May 11, 2013)

I asked Lee after I got mine and they said no need for the tissue for all the reasons others have stated here.
They did suggest the soft lined cases like the ones mentioned. I got the Lee 3 Filter Pouch.


----------

